# Buonasera!



## Re di Bastoni (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti sono Alessandro. Nato ad Onna, da pochi mesi abito a Milano. 
Vi seguivo sin dai tempi di MilanWorld, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di iscrivermi!

Spero di trovarmi bene qui. Un saluto a tutti!


----------



## Kimbo (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## PyramidHead (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Re di Bastoni (30 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Era ora trovassi il coraggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## Cutolo™ (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------

